# How do you take a picture of your preg test?



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

I need some "Is this a line?" advice but can't get any decent picture of the faint faint line I see on the test. I didn't expect to see anything. I'm cd 40 (but my cycle just keeps getting longer) and took the test only as reassurance. And there's a faint faint line (not there at 1 or 2 minutes, but was there at 3 minutes). Test says to read at three. I've been taking 1-2 tests every month as my cycle gets longer, so its kind of a habit to take it on the cd I got my period last month but don't yet have it.

Last few months we've been having unprotected sex after Day 30 of my cycle.


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

:

no advice, just curious as to how it turns out!!!!


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

Well now there IS a line there, but its 20 minutes later and so its not reliable. The test has been sitting under my cupboard in an open box for about 6 weeks (pack of 2). Today would be 10 days from the first unprotected sex this month.

I KNOW the answer is to wait a few days and retest. And that's such great advice to give to OTHER people. But when its you, its like. "WAAA I wanna know NOW"

This would've been better news in about 6 months. Life happens though.


----------



## mamadonna (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm lurking around today and saw this post and I wanna know! Take another test!!!


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

:LOL

Figures the day I'd run into you over here would be TODAY







. You can bet your buns I'll be taking another test, but that was the 2nd of that pack of 2. And I am actually BOOKED SOLID tomorrow. Trip to lincoln right off the bat for ortho appt for oldest daughter, then bday shopping for my youngest daughter, then dog obedience class at 6 pm. ACK!.

Now the question becomes, do I tell the dh that I got what could possibly be interpreted as a positive preg test, or just wait until the second test? I'm not so hot at secrets.

Do I manufacture a reason to run out to the store tonight?


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

.


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I can't answer your question, but if you had a faint line today, and you ARE pregnant, you should have a clear line tomorrow. I vote for manufacturing a reason to go to the store. By the way, my friend got a test at the local dollar store. It was the pee in the cup then drip on the test kind, but it really was only $1. Good luck!!!


----------



## mamadonna (Sep 22, 2004)

I agree with Jayayenay. I wouldn't be able to keep it a secret either, so I definitely think a trip to the store is in order.

Quote:


Figures the day I'd run into you over here would be TODAY
:LOL I know...I have that sort of guilty, kind of like what it must feel like to be a stalker feeling going on.....I dunno, do stalkers feel guilty?

I can imagine your range of emotions, though. With my current whacked out cycles, I usually have a week of panic, followed by a moment of relief, and then a wave of disappointment. I can't imagine throwing a maybe test into that mix.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadonna*
I agree with Jayayenay. I wouldn't be able to keep it a secret either, so I definitely think a trip to the store is in order.

:LOL I know...I have that sort of guilty, kind of like what it must feel like to be a stalker feeling going on.....I dunno, do stalkers feel guilty?

I can imagine your range of emotions, though. With my current whacked out cycles, I usually have a week of panic, followed by a moment of relief, and then a wave of disappointment. I can't imagine throwing a maybe test into that mix.

That is EXACTLY what the last three cycles have been like for me.

And you aren't a stalker, you are an "interested party.". Just be glad you aren't an "individual of interest." :LOL

And I've already manufactured a reason why I must run to the store. My oldest daughter does actually need a few things for her cooking project.. ON THURSDAY.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

Well I have purchased another 2 pack and warned the DH that the period is "late". That gives him some warning/time to get used to it without making him panic (since he knows nothing about evaporation lines, days DPO, hcg and how much is measured, etc.) Basically, he's NORMAL :LOL

I shall test tomorrow morning before my daughters ortho appt and report (need a saluting smiley). Unless AF makes her appearance. I am really crampy.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

Well I can't say i feel more certain either way. Took another test, same brand, Equate 2 pack, and there is just the barest of the faintest lines. You can't see it from 2 feet away. At about 18 inches you can see just the faintest hint of a line, lighter than yesterday afternoon's test. Yesterday I poas. Today I piac and dipped the stick.

So I still don't really feel like I know. Always in the past when pregnant I've gotten a nice, unmistakeable line. However, in February and in April (the last two times I've gone through this silliness) I also used the Equate test and there was not even a hint of a line. Nothing. Nada. I examined with a piercing glare and there was no hint, no shadow.

I've decided, however, to not drink or take allergy meds, and to take a multivitamin, just in case. If I can stand to wait that long, I'll test Thursday. Knowing myself, it will be tomorrow morning.

Wish I felt more definitive, one way or another. Today is CD 41. And 11 days after unprotected sex.


----------



## ozzyemm (Apr 15, 2005)

My line experience has been if it is a line, it's a line. I have peed on TONS of sticks (I have PCOS and am paranoid) and have NEVER gotten a line, smudge, faint or otherwise until this last time (







) I tested with a $1 test which needs a higher amount of HcG than than some of the fancy brands. That test was lightlightlight. I needed to take another one to reassure myself. Even if it is faint, I would suggest it is a line


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Gethane- I'd say quiet congrats are in order! I used Equate at 10 dpo this time and it also took about 3 minutes to come up with a faint line, and now 8 months later I still have the test and dh still debates on if it was actually a positive or not. I'd say the huge moving belly is a pretty good sign it was positive :LOL


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks Emily and MT3G. I KNOW what you are saying is true. I've said the same thing in the past to others. But its just not real yet. I need a darker line









Before November, the only times I'd POAS, with one exception, I was pregnant. Now, with my periods getting longer every month (see another post here in Fertility) I've become a POAS queen, rivaling the best. :LOL


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

After third faint, but visible line, I guess I'm going to have to try convincing myself that I am pregnant. I don't feel pregnant at all. But unless we had a condom failure, there's no way I can be more than 12 days since conception. (seriously though, for crying out loud, who ovulates on day 30? damn) I didn't find out with 2 of my kids til 5+ weeks, and the other 2 I found out at 4+ and with all of them I had already had a week of extreme fatigue (going to bed at 9 instead of midnight for example).

I so seriously don't feel pregnant. Maybe I'm in denial. Any month would've been a bit better than this one I think.

Maybe I need a different brand of pg test. I need something other than a faint line









Oh, hey, and check it out. I saved my 1000th post so this could be my 1000th . Now on to a senior title... Hmmm...


----------



## mamadonna (Sep 22, 2004)

1000 posts...what a nice number









I guess I will save my real congratulations until you really know / feel for sure. It sounds like you've just caught it earlier than any of your other pregnancies, thus the faint line and lack of feeling anything.


----------

